# Autotrail Apache 700



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

Just bought the van in may been out in it several times with no complaints yet.
The only problem we found and its apparently the same for all models with se pack, is the freeview box and monitor for reversing camera will drain the battery. Autotrail are now sending dealers the switches for modification to be done. ours has been done and there is no problem with it now.
secondly all the cabin lights and reading lights are wired off the same switches so even though the reading lights have individual switches on them they cannot be used without all the cabin lights being on. there is a modification for this also ours is going back to the dealer to have this done.

I do feel that Auto trail could pay a bit more attention to the basics of these vans like the tanks and fitting blinds and screens a bit better another bug bear is the electric switch (for heating) is located under the dinette seats so you have to take the seat apart to get at it. the manuals they provide in my opinion are poor too.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Amok, very useful, so overall would you have taken the same decision again?

Pocket Pixie and I are off to the dealers today and are likely to place an order for an Apache 700. Useful to know about the required mods so that I can specify these in advance!

I must admit to being nervous - a lot of money but need to do it!

Kevin


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Well I have ordered it!!! Got a good deal from a dealer about whom I had reservations but so far so good!

I will keep all advised as to how the process goes!

 

Kevin


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kevin

Glad to hear you have done it when do you take delivery?
in answer to your question yes we are very pleased with the van and would definately go the same way again. only down side we cant get away as much as we would like but i surpose work has to come into it somewhere !

It is a lot of money but what the hell you cant take it with you. just means kids can inherit the van instead of all that cash (ha ha)

amanda


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Amanda - take delivery later this year - see new thread I have started - as you say, what the hell, can't take it with you!!

Pure coincidence I have sold my share in a light aircraft and received final payment today, as I placed the MH order - so mixed feelings, great to take the plunge, but a little sad to sell the plane that I have had for the last 7 years and have had some great times in touring round Europe (got as far as Corsica).

Still onwards and upwards and now can't wait for delivery.

I may be cheeky and ask the dealer if he will let me have use of a MH for a couple of weekends until ours is ready!

Kevin


----------



## pacman777 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Flip Down Screen Problem!*

We have a problem where the flip down screen goes dark/blank when running on battery.

We have had the modified cut-off switch for the monitor fitted (in fact we have 2 switches because it was originally factory fitted, then the dealer fitted another one in error as they though it would fix our problem!). 

However there is still an intermittent problem when we are not connected to a hook-up. The screen appears ok but sometimes when there is a draw on the battery, e.g., taps, cupboard light, or lights, the screen goes blank!

So far we had a new screen and had a 2nd 85Amph battery fitted which has made things better, but not perfect. We have checked the charging state on the battery but it seems to cut-out even when fully charged!

Anyone with ideas or similar problems?

L&P


----------

